# Does Lie Nielsen ever have a sale?



## MikeInNOVA (Feb 5, 2012)

Probably a stupid question, but with President's Day coming up here in the US I got to wondering if LN ever had a sale.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

None that I've ever known of. Even at their hand tool events they don't discount their items.


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Yea, the best I have managed was free shipping. That's what they offered at the shows. fyi, Amazon carries them and they offer free shipping too.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

It looks like amazon charges $6.00 per plane for shipping.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm going to a Lie Nielsen show this weekend. I'll see if they have any sort of sale.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

http://craftsmanstudio.com/ ships LN free. Same price as LN direct.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the link, Tim. They've got Hock blades on sale too. I'll have to keep them in mind!


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

I was at the Lie Nielsen Hand Tools even and there was no sale. They offered free shipping, no brokerage fees, a video if you spent over 300(It's hard not to spend over 300 with their prices…) and only 5% tax which means no PST.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes sometimes on Craigslist but never direct from LN…so sorry


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Only the dealers -
Just after I bought my chisels direct from LN.
THey were on sale at Woodcraft, for less than the LN direct price - so I would check out the Woodcraft presidents day sale and see if it includes LN stuff.


----------



## JimiThing (Apr 28, 2011)

woodcrafts hasnt sold lie-nielsen tools in quite a long long time …. sorry


----------



## MikeInNOVA (Feb 5, 2012)

I was at Woodcraft's yesterday and they told me they were not having a President's day sale. They are having a big sale starting 1 March instead. Either way they don't sell LN.

I want a No 7, but the ones I've bid on at eBay have wound up going for so close to MSRP that the freight sometimes makes them more exensive than just buy a new one. It's amazing to me how some people wind up bidding more than MSRP for an LN plane that's still in production. I get it for a collector who wants one of their discontinued or limited production items, but I don't get it for a regular one.

At least I did get a LN scrub plane on eBay for a good price.


----------



## MikeInNOVA (Feb 5, 2012)

Interestingly, they don't offer any discount on the hand tool bundles either - the price is the sum of the prices of the separate items. They do toss in a DVD, but I already have it.


----------

